# Feeling the ovulation



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

I had an injection last Friday as the clinic thought I was going to Ovulate on Sunday.  We inseminated on Saturday.  I have been feeling, since Sunday, the usual ovulation ‘pains’ but much much more magnified.  Am I a bit nuts?   It is Wednesday and I can STILL feel the sort of throbbing in what I am sure is my right ovary.

Any ideas?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi wrin
firstly good luck

I am still feeling my ovaries and I am on cd9 after my last failed cycle. I am drug free and out of tx at the mo. I think the drugs may make your ovaries abit more sensitive, it may be them settling down again
I am not a nurse tho so if you are worried ring your hosp
strawbs xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

I was basted 9 days ago and had pains in my ovaries ( just like Ov pains) for 4-5 days after the basting, so I'm guessing it's quite normal.

If you are worried I would contact clinic but I agree with strawbs that its probably the drugs.

Samper


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks to both of you.  What does CD and TX mean?  

I can still feel it and it is a bit disconcerting but I am trying to be positive and think it at least means something is happening.  I may call the clinic but I feel a bit daft asking them.  If it is still going on by Monday I will call them.    Thanks again


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

Just wanted to wish you   sending you lots of           

Emma xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

wrin
just a quickie
tx means treatment 

CD is the day in your cyle cd1 being the first day of your period
strawbs xx


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey girls

wrin I am still finding my way round here and getting to know the new language.  I am sure we will be experts at it very soon!  I have got the ovulation pains even though I have PCOS.  It feels a bit like the period pain we ladies are unfortunate enough to get and normally on one side or both round the ovary area.  A better way of describing it is like a stitch in your side.

Torry xxx

and no you are not nuts, its our bodies playing all sorts on us.  Were you scanned up to and before ovualtion?  This should give the clinic a better guide of your ovulation timings.


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

I have just had my first iui and was inseminated on monday   i am really nervous. 

I have also been getting pains in what feels like my ovarys, i also have PCOS so its not mega different as i always get pains too.

have the dreaded 2ww now, already oing mad but taking it easy  

I was going to call my consultant too, but if its normal i think i will plod on 

good luck to all of you 

Sara xx


----------



## Kitsy (Mar 19, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE

Just to say that i had my IUI on Fri and have been experiencing similar aches in the ovary regions.

Good luck to you all, everything crossed!


----------

